# please help... lean mass diet



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

as most will know ive lost 2.5 stone since xmas. at the min im in pretty good shape but im scared to up the cals incase i get fat again. so, i need some help. heres my diet at the min.

6.30 50gms whey 50gms oats 250ml skimmed milk (im in a hurry)

9.00 100gms chicken breast with granary sub and salad.

11.00 half of an mrp in 250 mls skimmed milk

12.30 1chicken breast with a small amount of potatoes with veg

4.00 other half of mrp with scoop of whey, 250mls skimmed milk

7.00 lean steak with rice/ potatoes (small amounts) and veg

9.00 (bed time) 50gms of whey, handfull of nuts.

please have a look and adjust to suit. im totally aware that theres not enough but id rather have solid gains at small amounts than quick gains.

i have a pretty awkward bodytype in which im tall and slim but store fat easy so this maybe a challenge

cheers for any help.

ps.... i cant stand tuna and cottage cheese before anyone puts them in


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think the whole idea in lean bulking is keeping the calories just above base levels and using foods that are low in the GI.

Eating frequently like grazying is a good thing as well.

Think apples, berries, peaches, tomato, apsaragus, green beans, broccoli, stuff of that nature.

Shoot for just maybe a half a pound a week, or around that mark, any more would result in fat gains that you will have to diet off.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

nice advice, seems to me people grossly underrestimate the importance of fibrous carbohydrate. I read somewhere that Bruce Lee used to comprise his diet almost entirely of fruit and fresh vegetables.

You seem to know what your doing, if you dont gain 1 week up the cals by 250-500 the next. I'd cram a lot more fruit+veg in there tho.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

ive since come up with a better diet, which gives me nearly 4000 cals per day.

here goes...

6.30 50gms whey, 250mls milk, 80gms oats and an apple

9.00 4slices of granary bread 150gms of chicken with salad

11.00 mrp with 250mls of milk and handful of nuts

13.00 chicken breast, with potato and veg, yoghurt

16.00 50gms whey 250mls of milk 60gms of oats, apple

19.00 200gms of lean steak, 100 gms of wholegrain rice with a handful of nuts

21.30 50gms of whey in milk handful of nuts

i get this at 3800 cals and 365 grams of protein which should be enough for me but i may need to keep my eye on it incase its too much.

please comment on this new diet.

cheers


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Its no surprise that I prefere whole foods over shakes and MRP's.

I also like the idea of meat when bulking too.


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

hackskii u read my mind!

try replace those shakes for meals.. not all but the middle 1 if you can.

apart from that, good diet mate - looks solid from here and i may have to pinch it for myself 

300g+ protein.. ur on the high road, ive never hit more then 220-230 but our weight class is different aslo.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

im at work though. the boss doesnt mind me stopping to make a shake but he wont have me stopping to eat a meal.

not alot i can do about this.


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

well that's all good still a good diet and as long as you gettin the right amounts of key foods thats wot matters really.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Vary all foods.

Never processed:eek:

Well, all supp's are processed but this is not what I am talking about........


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

right then....

been on this for about a week and it seems to be working for me. i know time will tell better but i already feel fuller and stronger. im getting better pumps in the gym and i feel alot better about my self as im not hungry all the time.

havnt checked my bf but im trying to keep the skin fold on my obliques to around 7-9mm mark so i know im not getting too fat.

i'll keep posted and see what the results are in a couple of weeks to see if im getting fat or not


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

well... couple of weeks in and ive gained a few pounds but im convinced im getting fat again.

im gonna monitor this a bit more and adjust to suit.

would it be worth doing cardio whilst trying to gain weight to try and keep the bodyfat down?


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

update......

starting weight at the begining of topic was about 12st4. im now hovering around the 13stone mark.

ive never eaten like this and im responding well. im not using any gear and im gaining a good 1-1.5 lbs per week.

ive put around 3/4 of an inch back on my waist but im not too bothered about that for the winter. im not getting too fat but i find it really hard to maintain a small waist at my height.

last time i was 13 stone i had a 36" waist. im now back to 13 stone and my waist is about 33.2"

i think ive finally sussed this lean mass thing


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

If you gain fat easily/are carb sensitive, your 7pm meal may be better off with les Rice (starch) and more Fibrous Carbs.

That being said, if what you are doing is working don't change it.

How did you calculate your calories? At a glance only, it doesn't look like 3800, but some of the quantites are missing. I use Fitday, it is free and excellent at calculating every aspect of your diet.

SD


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

i went off the nutrition info off the product packets.

the weights of the meat may be wrong. but im deffo getting nealry 4k per day. dont forget nuts are calorie dense and im eating quite a lot of them. plus there is nearly 700 cals in my shakes (milk oats and whey).

i also eat more fruit than in the above so i suppose i should ammend it.

oh yeah.. ive upped the amount of rice from 100 grams to 250 grams (uncle bens express)


----------

